# A zillion questions about setting up in Vancouver...



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

We are plannng our move to Vancouver in September and would like a few tips:

What are our options for short term acomodation until we find a place to rent?

How easy/ difficult is it to find PM consultancy jobs or full time PM jobs. Experienced and fully accredited PM with APMP and MBA.

Does BC provide free nursery care for 3 and 4 years old?

Our eldest son will turn 4 in October, I thnk this means he will start Kindergarten. is Kindergarten like reception in the UK? How many hours is it? In the UK we have had to complete school registration forms as he would start school here in Sept. Is the process similar in BC?

Any info on Kerrisdale? Looking on reality link lots of places have age restrictions. Does this make it a bad place for families? Any suggestions on good family areas in Vancouver, good schools, affordable accommodation etc.


Any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you looked for jobs yet?


----------



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

belcher said:


> Have you looked for jobs yet?


Yes, and applied for many. Contacted recruitment agencies who have said Vancouver prefer not to recruit remotely. We may have to come out without a job but this seems a tad risky with a family.


----------



## Misoramen (Feb 24, 2012)

Misoramen said:


> Yes, and applied for many. Contacted recruitment agencies who have said Vancouver prefer not to recruit remotely. We may have to come out without a job but this seems a tad risky with a family.


 ps thanks for link to website...


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

The best thing i can suggest if you have already gone through the normal job seeking lines, is to

A) cold call, look up local companies and give them a call, even if they are not advertising, the prospect of a fresh thinking employee might be the ispiration they need to expand there team... Although this can be long and exaugsting expessially with time differences.

B) it might be a long shot but look for companies with bases in both countries and use them as a possible route,

C) consider one of you to take a little holiday visit, in person you are more trustworthy to actually make it back to the country,

Other then that save save save and try to fund yourself for the first couple of months


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

The best thing i can suggest if you have already gone through the normal job seeking lines, is to

A) cold call, look up local companies and give them a call, even if they are not advertising, the prospect of a fresh thinking employee might be the ispiration they need to expand there team... Although this can be long and exaugsting expessially with time differences.

B) it might be a long shot but look for companies with bases in both countries and use them as a possible route,

C) consider one of you to take a little holiday visit, in person you are more trustworthy to actually make it back to the country,

Other then that save save save and try to fund yourself for the first couple of months


----------

